# Need some advice switching from synthroid to westroid p



## minihub67 (Jul 10, 2013)

Morning guy's Im new to the forum and could use some advice.

I have been on Levoxyl for years until the recall.. even with my TSH down to 
.86 two months ago (on .175) my hands were shaky so a little hyper.. but still felt like crap fatigue etc... I wanted to give dessicated thyroid a shot but my endo (of 15 years) would have none of that.. all those years and he never even tested for antibodies, ultrasound etc.. he switched me to synthroid at 150 mcg which over two month made me feel worse, especially joint pain. I am very allergic and have been taking allergy shots (immunotherapy) for airborne triggers, not food. These shots have helped alot in that regard, so not sure if maybe some reaction to fillers. My tsh went up over 7 with new bloodwork at new doctor.
My TPO count was 739 so Hashi it is for sure. Thyroid was small and showed antrophy (sp) maybe atrophy? but nothing else.
The new doc was agreeable to me trying naturethroid, but all I could get is westroid (the same I believe). 
So I am going to switch from essentially 150mcg of synthroid to 97.5 of westroid... he says just make direct switch since my TSH is high (I had suggested 1 grain then 1 1/4 then 1.5 in weekly increases.
He thinks my TSH would go higher that way.
Any advice on the best was to move to the westroid?
Thanks
Doug


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I went from Synthroid to Naturethroid with no issues and felt much better. Just make sure you get the conversion right and remember that dessicated thyroid contains T3 as well as T4. If your not used to it, in the begining it may cause some hyper moments. I don't convert well (T4 to T3) so the T3 was a good thing for me. 
You might want to take your own advice and start low and increase over time. Low and slow is always better. I took too much at one time and it took almost two months to get things back on track. It's easier to increase than it is to go hyper and then screw around with the dose to try and get back to normal again.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Be sure to have a Free T-4 and Free T-3 run 6 weeks after making the change, sooner ( like 4 weeks) if you are feeling either hypo or hyper and do not feel you can wait.

I want to explain why you felt poorly on Synthroid - different fillers. It is so important to re-test within 6 weeks and adjust dosage. If your doctor is only testing TSH to dose you - it is up to you to insist they run the free tests as the active hormone in your blood is the only way to properly dose, and also by your symptoms.


----------



## minihub67 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply guy's...

my tsh 7.536
ft4 1.03
ft3 2.7

I know I need to try to get my ft3 in the upper range... scheduled to recheck in 2 months.
I think I will cut this 97.5 westroid in half.. then in quarters. Then start with 1/2 in the am and 1/4 afternoon for a week. Then 3/4 n the morning and 1/4 afternoon if the first week goes ok.
I am kind of concerned because I have tried 5 mcg of cytomel in the past and the migranes lingered for like 3 weeks before I quit taking it. I am hoping maybe I'll get a better effect with the porcine.. we'll see.

Doug


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

minihub67 said:


> Thanks for the reply guy's...
> 
> my tsh 7.536
> ft4 1.03
> ...


I currently split my doses too and it works great. I take 1/2 a grain at 4:00 AM and a 1/4 grain at 2:00 PM. (I am only on 3/4 of a grain per day) I was on a full grain and WOW. WAYYYYYY toooooo much. When I went gluten free and started taking vitamins, the antibody attacks lessened and I didn't need as much thyroid meds anymore. I am doing great at 3/4 split during the day. I also have allergies and I am sure this is why I bombed on Synthroid. The fillers got me.


----------



## minihub67 (Jul 10, 2013)

Considering going gluten free. That will be a tough undertaking though, congrats on getting to a good place.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

A note on that... I tested negative for Celiac disease, but had a huge gluten sensitivity on the saliva test my ND ran. I quickly learned you can not have (let me rephrase: test negative for) Celiac, but still be affected by gluten. I get a massive brain fog when I eat gluten, and they put it in darn near *everything*! Ice cream, soy sauce, french fries, salad dressing, etc. I also suspect it is in Synthroid, as I get the exact same symptoms. I now am taking Nature-Throid, but my doc wants me to move to West-Throid; reason being that it is supposed to have even fewer fillers, etc. They are both made by RLC Labs out of AZ, and the dosing is the same. So yes, Nature-Throid and West-Throid are basically the same thing.

Your idea to go low 'n' slow when switching over from the Synthroid is a good idea. I was started on a 1/2 grain, then worked up to 3/4 grain, then 1 grain, then 1 1/4 grains. A couple of times I had to throttle back for a bit just for my body to get used to it. It is strong stuff.

And you can take it whenever you want. It contains T3, which has a half-life measured in hours, so you should feel it "kick in" relatively quickly. I experimented around and found that taking 1 grain at night around bedtime, then 1/4 grain in the early AM worked pretty well. But if it keeps you up at night, that might not be the best way. Whatever you settle on, just be as consistent as you can.


----------



## minihub67 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Bigfoot...

I believe I will be attemting a one month trial of eliminating gluten... I just want to do it after seeing how I do on this westroid. My thinking is I would have a hard time trying to figure out whats making me feel beter if I did both at the same time.

Doug


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I am like Bigfoot, Not celiac but VERY gluten intolerant. It makes me very sick and really makes my antibodies mad. They go into freak-out mode and the fun begins. The thing about going gluten free is that you have to go "100%". You can't say you will be gluten free 4 days a week and 3 days you eat whatever. It's all or nothing. It can be hard at first, but once you get the hang of it you will be fine.


----------



## BlindMag (May 17, 2013)

FWIW, synthetics make my joints hurt a LOT. They kept testing me for arthritis, but nothing came up. When I'm on naturals like Armour, it almost immediately eliminates the joint pain. I hope the West-throid works for you. 

Maggie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

minihub67 said:


> Thanks Bigfoot...
> 
> I believe I will be attemting a one month trial of eliminating gluten... I just want to do it after seeing how I do on this westroid. My thinking is I would have a hard time trying to figure out whats making me feel beter if I did both at the same time.
> 
> Doug


That is correct; make only one change at a time so you can make an accurate assessment of what is working and what is not.

Many of us w/thyroid problems can no longer tolerate glutens.

You might find this site helpful. http://westhroidp.com/

Good luck w/ the WesthroidP®


----------



## minihub67 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Maggie


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

BlindMag said:


> FWIW, synthetics make my joints hurt a LOT. They kept testing me for arthritis, but nothing came up.


Yep, same story here. I was negative for RA factor, have seen a rheumatologist, etc. Briefly adding in a little Synthroid recently made my joints feel like they were on fire; lots of pain and stiffness. Returned to fully taking Nature-Throid, and within days my joints were totally fine. Weird stuff.


----------



## minihub67 (Jul 10, 2013)

You guy's are awesome...

Thanks,

Doug


----------

